# Miracle medicinal uses of Cannabis Juice



## 4thstreet1 (May 30, 2017)

Medical Cannabis is used in the treatment of many diseases. Cannabis is mostly consumed by heating its leaves, which starves you from 99% of its health benefits. The best way to derive maximum benefits of this miracle plant is to consume it in raw form by juicing it.

*Some miracle medicinal uses of cannabis juice:*
1. Cannabis juice is Non-Psychoactive
2. It has powerful medicinal effects
3. It gives you versatile taste choices


----------



## 2small (Dec 30, 2017)

I have read of this before.  I could see myself tossing some buds into my juicer if I grew my own but its too expensive to do otherwise.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 30, 2018)

And, doncha all wanna know the number one web site to get your online medical card........ can I have a drum roll please....

C'mon Jules.... spam us to hell and back. LMAO


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 17, 2018)

Julie Nicholson said:


> Medical Marijuana has a high content of CBD which is a non-psychoactive, antioxidant, anti-cancer and anti-inflammatory nutrient. This makes it a valuable medicinal plant that is advocated by many doctors for treatment of several chronic conditions and autoimmune diseases.
> 
> The marijuana is a gift of nature and it is the duty of the human beings to use them for the better-intended purposes than using them for the decline of the moral spirit of the mankind. The juicing of the marijuana has many benefits over the other way of smoking them.
> 
> ...




I can't believe you said that MJ is a GIFT from nature, and then turn around and tell people how immoral they are for smoking it or enjoying it.


----------



## Cannapoop (May 17, 2021)

The cannabis plant is an incredible health supplement and the newest superfood. It’s known to reduce nausea and inflammation and relieve pain. Other possible health benefits include cancer-reducing properties and relief for autoimmune disorders like lupus.


----------

